# tempest steering problem.



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok so the other night I go to my grandmothers house to get the mail, its 10 miles out in the country on a curvy and hilly road. well I had music on and stuff and no other cars around so I hugged the center line in a few curves but on the way back I was going 50 because it was night and deer are bad on that road and a met a car so I was trying to stay in my lane and I about flew off the road in the curve and that's when I noticed that if I try to turn right the wheel moves about a 1/4 turn and is pretty normal to how its always been but if I try to turn left I have to turn the wheel 1/2 to 3/4 of the way to turn the car the same amount has the 1/4 turn does right. its very loose to the left but not to the right and no suspension conponents have been apart in years. its got manual steering but has alwas felt just right, not to tight or loose but now im scared to drive it very fare. any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd jack up the front end and check for loose tie rod ends and or bad idler arm. There should be no up and down movement on the idler arm when you move the passenger tire left to right.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

^X2. Good advice.

Be safe! Don't drive it until it's been thoroughly checked out. 
"Loose" can become "broken" in a hurry.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks yall, I know my car well and I know when something is up but in this case I had no clue where to start looking. yeah broke would result in me hitting a tree as that road is lined with forest right by it on both sides all the way to town. all the front end stuff is a mix of original and 1980's replacement and in that regard who makes the best front end kit? I want made in usa and I want something that will last for many miles. this little mishap makes you consider such things.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Moog replacements for all the parts should be available at the local Napa, autozone, O'rielys etc. if you have 80's parts mixed in they are not right, someone may have used the steering box from a G-body which is less turns lock to lock.


----------

